# Best 2.1 multimedia speaker set



## gnzkantony (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to buy a 2.1 speaker system for my computer @ home. Please suggest one under 10k. I prefer the brands Logitech or Altec Lansing


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Wrong section ask in Audio section. As for suggestions look for Edifier speakers, one of their set is real nice for the budget but forgot the model number.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 3, 2013)

you can buy 5.1 in 10k,then why are you buy 2.1


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ Depends upon preference and Sound quality.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 3, 2013)

we can get surround sound from 5.1 which is better than a 2.1...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> we can get surround sound from 5.1 which is better than a 2.1...



But we can't get proper stereo sound from 5.1. Stereo Speakers are better for Music, Surround is better for Movies and Gaming.


----------

